# Asian Carp Documentary tonight on Natl Geo.



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

A new Documentary on the Asian Carp premieres tonight on National Geo Channel, @ 10:00 pm.


----------



## bruser (Jul 17, 2009)

I watched that program last evening. It was very informational and interesting. Much of the information was "new" to me. After watching I did not have my opinion changed either way regarding the issue of closing the ship canal in Chicago.

It was intersting that the Carp live mostly on plankton, and the fact the ship canal is not a hospitibal place for them to inhabit. This is the reason they believe that they have not advanced closer to Lake Michigan.
In addition to the carp, their was quite a bit of information on the Lake Sturgeon and the affect the carp would play on their existance. It was interesting to note their was no mention of the affects on the Salmon or trout fisery???


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

They probably don't know how it will effect the fishery. They'll probably find out soon enough.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Interesting also that they can spawn up to 3-4 times a year...2 million eggs.
Their growth rate is phenomenal, they can outgrow any predators in just 2 years.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I didn't watch the show, but was given a review by a buddy. He said that in the waters where they are prevalent, there are ZERO gamefish left. None. They crowded out all other fish. Nothing about that sounds good to me. Plankton eating sounds bad, too. Minnows eat plankton. Big fish eat minnows.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

All we can hope for is that that area where they have stopped migrating upstream remains industrial. Keep the water dirty so the fish don't want to go any further. Pretty sad that you have to hope for nasty water because nothing else is being done. :rant:


----------



## IncredibleHook (Jan 16, 2005)

diztortion said:


> They probably don't know how it will effect the fishery. They'll probably find out soon enough.


 Once its too late...


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Only two fish native fish were shown netted with them for the whole show. A paddle fish and a tiny buffalo. The carp shown up the Illinois river were starving. They depleted the river of plankton and were super skinny. It was noted the carp were much smaller in weight then in the past. They also said it took ten years for this to happen.

Another note said NOBODY water skied in the area. It was once a popular place for this. Many boats were outfitted with nets and cages to protect the people in the boats. This was not just research boats

During the ******* fishing tournament I think they said 112 carp were caught from one boat in two hours. This was not a record and all 112 were either caught in the air with a net or they landed in the boat while it was moving.

Didn't sway me about closing the canal just that they should have already closed it

The surprise was the ending. They cleaned some and fried them up for the film crew. They said they tasted good. 

Skinner


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

For any that are interested and missed it, the program is re-airing tonight at 10:00. Monster Fish-Flying Carp.


----------



## AvidMI (Jul 24, 2010)

damn I missed it and wondering if I can find it online. 
______________
Avid


----------



## upbuck (Oct 21, 2009)




----------

